# Ginger



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My FB doe Ginger kidded two Status Quo bucklings last night. A little bummed there was no doe. I thought for sure she had three in her. The first buck appeared with a head all the way out of the sack. I wondered what the heck Ginger was up to. He had a head and one foot out. Other leg nowhere to be found. As I was prodding around trying to figure out what to do, she started pushing a little harder. I didn't think shoving him back in there was a good idea, so I pulled a little. He came out. I kinda felt bad for forcing that mess, but I wasn't sure what else to do. Then she presented with *two* balloons. Again, I thought there was three total, so I panicked again. I put on a sleeve and lubed up and pulled out another buck. He started out like a rag doll, but came around quick. I waited 20 minutes and decided to look for number three that didn't exist. Anyway, they are good stout buck kids. They were so hungry, they didn't even care if they could walk or not before they went looking for food. After getting to know the first kid's personality, I can see how he got stuck. I bet he just headed out on his own.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't you love how they already show personality at birth? Its so interesting. Congrats on the newest additions and I'm glad everything went ok.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute little guys! Sorry about the danglies.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! They are so cute, love babies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are huge! "Started to head out on his own" hehe


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice bucklings


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Those front end assemblies are stupendous!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads..sorry no doe hopefully your next one gives you all does..


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Those front end assemblies are stupendous!


Ha. We'll see. I can't wait to get these new babies to a show. Even if it means the usual dose of reality.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Too cute to toot!!!
Congrats!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!


----------

